# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  CKK Tosai 3months Grow Out

## rvidella

Happy New Year 2012 ...

Mohon Doa Restu dan Dukungan Teman-Teman Sekalian ...

Ada rencana kegiatan pembesaran tosai pilihan terakhir dari Cheng Kwok Kwai @ Pandaan, Surabaya ... Saat ini ikan berumur 4 bulan dan ada sekitar 50-60 ekor tosai berukuran rata-rata di ukuran 25cm yang akan dibesarkan selama 3 bulan di kolam beton dengan volume air 100 ton.

Pakan yang digunakan adalah Super Growth CKK dan Color CKK.
Jenis yang akan turut dalam kontest Grow Out ini adalah Kohaku dan Sanke.
Hadiah utama dari acara ini adalah Nisai pilihan dari Cheng Kwok Kwai.

Juga akan ada beberapa jenis Tancho Kohaku, Tancho Sanke, Showa yang akan dilepas dengan opsi dibesarkan bersama ikan-ikan GO ini selama 3 bulan.

Detail kelanjutannya akan diumumkan kemudian ....

Ada yang bersedia menjadi sponsor untuk acara ini mungkin dengan memberikan produknya sebagai undian lucky draw?

Terima kasih teman-teman ....

Dodo

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agungmahendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dittobirawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

saya juga sudah tanya sama sang maestro kenapa kok tidak 6 bulan ... pertamanya dia hanya mau 2 bulan saja tapi berhasil nego sampai 3 bulan

o ya grow out kali ini akan dilakukan di kolam beton 100 ton dan bukan di kolam lumpurnya dengan alasan lebih mudah diobserve dan sang maestro akan memberikan jaminan hasil yang sama .... karena mudah untuk dia analisa day-to-day changesnya ....

thanks for the support .... join yaaaaaa ........

dodo

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Cheng Kwok Kwai, Dodo Koi dan KOI-S bekerja sama mengadakan kegiatan GROW OUT atas pilihan terakhir sang maestro, Cheng Kwok Kwai, di surabaya selama 3 bulan yang akan dimulai pada January 5, 2012. Ikan-ikan yang akan dibesarkan dalam program grow out ini berusia 3 bulan dan saat ini berukuran  rata-rata 25cm. Pogram ini akan terbagi menjadi 2 kelas berdasarkan kwalitas individu dari ikan-ikan yang akan dibesarkan. Group A terdiri dari 21 Kohaku dan 5 Sanke.  Group B terdiri dari 12 Kohaku dan 9 sanke. Dari masing-masing group ini akan dipilih Juara Utama dan Juara kedua terbaik, serta 1 Tategoi terbaik. 



  Harga yang ditawarkan adalah sebagai berikut:
1.       Group A:  Rp 5jt bagi 15 pemilih pertama dan Rp 4 jt bagi pemilih berikutnya.
2.       Group B:  Rp 3,5jt bagi 10 pemilih pertama dan Rp 2,5jt bagi pemilih berikutnya.  

·         Harga diatas sudah termasuk 5kg pakan supergrow CKK dan kesempatan Lucky Draw 5 bak ukur @ Rp 700,000/pc.



Pemenang Utama dari acara Grow Out ini akan mendapatkan Cheng Kwok Kwai Selection of Nisai serta Piala dan Sertifikat. Juara 2 akan mendapatkan 30 kg Pakan CKK (Nominal Value @ Rp 1,280,000) beserta piala dan sertifikat. Best Tategoi akan mendapatkan hadiah 15kg Pakan CKK (Nominal Value @ Rp 750,000) beserta piala dan sertifikat.

  Ikan-ikan yang ikut dalam program grow out akan dibesarkan di dalam kolam 100 ton selama 3 bulan dan akan diberikan pakan super growth CKK yang telah digunakan sang maestro selama 15 tahun terakhir ini dan juga akan ditambahkan pakan CKK Color Food.

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

THANKS banget yaaaaaa
9-10 ... aku akan ada di surabaya liat ikan-ikan ini ....

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

join ya ..... tomorrow is the selection day at 10 AM waktu server KOI-S

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

AK 05 + 09 a/n. Anggit Safiro

----------


## bogel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KokugyoSan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Very nice ... pertama kali nih CKK keluarin Sertifikat breeder. 
Mudah-mudahan kohaku yang gue pilih female 60+ cm pas pulang ke rumah  :Becky:  ... Thanks to Dodo, Mike & CKK for listening.

(Duh .. makin pengen ngambil sanke nya ya, nungguin 5 peserta lagi deh, hehehe ... )

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

STILL AVAILABLE: FINAL PICTURE OF GROUP A

kalo mau lihat foto sebulan sebelum ini sewaktu habis dipanen dan mau dicompare dengan foto terbaru yang akan saya upload malam ini, please got my photobucket album ya at http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/rvidella/CKK 2012 3months GO/

some are the participants for the Grow Out Event:

Group A








Sanke



Group A
1. AK06 by Alvin Jakarta
2. AK17 by Eric Surabaya
3. AK08 by Roberto Jakarta (PAID)
4. AK14 by Henkky Jakarta (PAID)
5. AK07 by Timmothy Jakarta 
6. AK05 by Anggit Jakarta
7. AK09 by Anggit Jakarta
8. AK02 by Sigit Jakarta (PAID)
9. AK04 by Jeremy Bandung
10. AK13 by Yohan Pekalongan

Group B
1. BS01 by Timmothy Jakarta
2. BK08 by Timmothy Jakarta

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Group A
1. AK06 by Alvin Jakarta
2. AK17 by Eric Surabaya (PAID)
3. AK08 by Roberto Jakarta (PAID)
4. AK14 by Henkky Jakarta (PAID)
5. AK07 by Timmothy Jakarta 
6. AK05 by Anggit Jakarta (PAID)
7. AK09 by Anggit Jakarta (PAID)
8. AK02 by Sigit Jakarta (PAID)
9. AK04 by Jeremy Bandung
10. AK13 by Yohan Pekalongan (PAID)
11. AS01 by Eric Surabaya 
12. AK15 by Hendra Limanto SBY

Group B
1. BS01 by Timmothy Jakarta
2. BK08 by Timmothy Jakarta

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

